# How do I create more internal memory in Android phone



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I get this message on my Android phone-

Memory full

Internal phone storage space is nearly full.

Delete/uninstall some aplicactions or data and try again.

How do I make this message go away ?

I use App2SD app.
App displays this when I open- 

On Phone is blank. Total 189 MB Avail 15.44 Mb.

On SD card, there is lot of apps. there but lots of space.
Total 29.81 gb. avail. 25.24 gb.


Phone only total 189.90 mb Avail. 15.44 Mb.


I already transfer all the app. that was on internal memory to SD card.

The "Phone Only", I can't transfer these apps. ?


How should I get more space on my internal memory ?

I am using Samsung Gt- S5360 Android Phone.

Thanks.




Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

189mb total minus the 15.44 mb means there is 174 mb of info on the phone memory you need to remove things from that to make more space you may have stored a file or phone numbers or even messages use the phone settings to check and see your manual


----------



## jonnybgood19740 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would try to first do a backup of all of your apps and info, then do a factory reset on the phone to see if this solves your problem. It isn't just the apps that take up space on your sdcard, but the phone over time will accumulate needless junk files left over from apps and other factors as well.


----------



## avi talreja (Sep 29, 2011)

Dude trust me 
Root your phone.
And move all the apps 2 sd.


----------

